# new color



## shinerman77 (Feb 8, 2008)

While playing with new molds we over cooked some plastic but I like the color. Bassaddict doesn't. So I would like to get some other opinions. Here it is.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude that is sweet! It's like orange Jell-O.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks okay to me


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that color....I like it!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like pumpkin to me, some of the best things comes accidentally, good find  I like alot.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

I like it too, Reminds me of a copper penny color.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Absolutely, oh, Mr. Jim your fish thats all swoll(flexin), reminds me of a japanese horror movie, Basszilla


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Absolutely, oh, Mr. Jim your fish thats all swoll(flexin), reminds me of a japanese horror movie, Basszilla



Hey Hey Hey no hijacking threads Mr Shamoo.... Stay on topic ..................LMAO J/k man.....If we meant to make it id like it, but we didnt so im a bit reluctant on accepting our new failure color............................but its ok i guess...........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2008)

Color is fine - but becuase the plastic is a little burnt does it smell bad?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

nope. the color is just 'scorched', the plastic was never burnt if it was youd be unable to even scrap it from the bottom of the pouring pan


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 9, 2008)

Salt the hell out of it and run a steel leader through it and i'll buy it!
A bright red tail would be even better


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

looks like a pumpkin color to me, which is always good, I use a lot of spike-it and it looks like it would be great for this color worm, How long is it 5inches?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> Salt the hell out of it and run a steel leader through it and i'll buy it!
> A bright red tail would be even better



Im chargeing you triple........................................................................................


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

is that what u call selling the hell out of it?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> looks like a pumpkin color to me, which is always good, I use a lot of spike-it and it looks like it would be great for this color worm, How long is it 5inches?



5" i think, and we pour the chartruce tail, i think we can copy the color without haveing to 'scourch' the batch to get the color


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> is that what u call selling the hell out of it?



LMAO!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

man when are you finding time to fish seems like everytime im on here you got some new worms, keep at it. By the way what color was it suppose to be.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 9, 2008)

Its a nice shade of "beer"


----------



## SMDave (Feb 9, 2008)

Call it "Corona," or "Summer Ale."


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

SMDave good name


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2008)

slim357 said:


> man when are you finding time to fish seems like everytime im on here you got some new worms, keep at it. By the way what color was it suppose to be.



I find little time to fish anymore thanks to the new worming operation, but once the days get longer well be able to sneak out to the crap pond for a few hours after diner, then come home and mess with plastics... The original color was Zooms Redbug heres the picture before we scourched the color


----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats a nice color also Mr. BassAddict


----------



## SMDave (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like wine :wink:


----------



## redbug (Feb 10, 2008)

just add the green fleck and you GOLD BABY!!! 
I'm counting the days until I get to hit the water to test..these bad boys

Wayne


----------



## asinz (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the burnt color, hey what a name, burnt orange although I like summer ale better. Let the fish decide if it's a good color. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

asinz said:


> I like the burnt color, hey what a name, burnt orange although I like summer ale better. Let the fish decide if it's a good color. :wink:



summer ale...there you go! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 11, 2008)

A names all up to Joe, i would of tossed it and not said nothing about the mistake


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

Urine? or a more common name. . . .


----------



## shamoo (Feb 11, 2008)

both names are good Good Luck with your pouring Mr. BassAddict and Mr. Joe Shinerman. Thats another name, Sweet Mistake, Trash. Sorry guys started to get a brain movement, add alittle black flake to it and you got pumpkinseed


----------



## shamoo (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr. Esquired would that be Urine VanderSloot?


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 11, 2008)

That color with a chartreuse tail would be awesome. I think it would work really well.


----------

